# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  إعـراب (بسم اللـه الرحمــن الرحيــم)

## فارسة النحو

بسمِ اللهِ الرَّحمنِ الرحيمِ
بسم:
الباء: حرف جر، اسم: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر (الباء) وعلامة جره الكسرة في آخره، ولم تنوِّنه لأنه مضاف.
فإن قيل لك: لِمَ لمْ تنوِّنِ المضاف؟ فقُلْ: لأن الإضافة زائدة والتنوين زائد، ولا يُجمعُ بين زائدين.
فإن قيل: لِمَ أُسقطت الألف من بسم والأصل باسم؟ فقلْ: لأنها كثرت على ألسنة العرب عندالأكل والشرب والقيام والقعود، فحذفت الألف اختصاراً من الخط لأنها ألف وصل ساقطة في اللفظ.
أما إن ذكرت اسماً من أسماء الله عز وجل وقد أضفت إليه الاسم لم تحذف الألف وذلك لقلة الاستعمال؛ نحو قولك باسم الرَّب، وباسم العزيز، ومثاله قول الله تعالى (اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِيْ خَلَقَ)، وإن أتيت بحرف سوى الباء أثبتَّ أيضاً الألف، نحو قولك لاسم الله حلاوة في القلوب.
وإن سأل سائل فقال: لِمَ كُسِرَتِ الباءُ في بِسم الله؟ فالجواب في ذلك أنهم لما وجدوا الباءَ حرفاً واحداً وعملُها الجرُّ ألزموها حركة عملها.
أما الجار والمجرور (بسم) فمتعلقة بفعل محذوف متأخر مناسب للمقام، فإذا قدّمتها بين يدي الأكل يكون التقدير: بسم الله آكل، وبين يدي القراءة يكون التقدير: بسم الله أقرأ.
فقدَّرنا المحذوف -الذي تعلق به الجار والمجرور- فعلاً لأن الأصل في العمل الأفعال لا الأسماء، ولهذا كانت الأفعال تعمل بلا شرط، والأسماء لا تعمل إلا بشرط، لأن العمل أصل في الأفعال، فرعٌ في الأسماء.
ونقدِّره متأخراً لفائدتين:
الأولى: الحصر؛ لأن تقديم المعمول -وهو هنا الجار والمجرور- يفيد الحصر، فيكون: بسم الله أقرأ، بمنزلة: لا أقرأ إلا باسم الله.
الثانية: تيمناً بالبداءة باسم الله سبحانه وتعالى.
ونقدِّره خاصاً لأن الخاص أدلُّ على المقصود من العام؛ إذ من الممكن أن أقول: التَّقدير: بسم الله أبتدئ، لكن (بسم الله أبتدئ) لا تدل على تعيين المقصود، لكن (بسم الله أقرأ) خاص، والخاص أدلُّ على المعنى من العام.
الله:
علم على نفس الله عز وجل، مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة.
الرحمن الرحيم:
نعتان لـ(الله) مجروران وعلامة جرِّهما الكسرة الظاهرة على آخرهما.
من كتاب "العقيدة الواسطية" للشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين"
وكتاب "إعراب ثلاثين سورة من القرءان الكريم" لابن خالويه"

----------


## محمود بن عبد اللطيف

وللتوسع, فقد ذكر في إعرابها مائتان وتسعة وسبعون وجها...

----------


## صادق الرافعي

رجح بعض النحاة أن لفظة "الرحمن" بدل

----------


## وليد العدني

جملة ما يتحصل في البسملة سبعة أوجه مستعملة : 
1- بسمِ اللهِ الرحمنِ الرحيمِ

2- بسمِ اللهِ الرحمنِ الرحيمُ

3- بسمِ اللهِ الرحمنِ الرحيمَ

4- بسمِ اللهِ الرحمنُ الرحيمُ

5- بسمِ اللهِ الرحمنُ الرحيمَ

6- بسمِ اللهِ الرحمنَ الرحيمُ

7- بسمِ اللهِ الرحمنَ الرحيمَ
الأول منها يجوز عربية ويتعين قراءة ، والستة بعده تجوز عربية لا قراءة .
قال النور الأجهوري : 
إن ينصب ( الرحمن ) أو يرتفعا --- فالجر في ( الرحيم ) قطعًا منعا
وإن يجـرَّ فأجـز في الثــاني --- ثلاثة الأوجــه فخـذ بياني
فهـذه تضـمنت تسعًا مـنع --- وجهان منها فـادر هذا واستمع

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> وللتوسع, فقد ذكر في إعرابها مائتان وتسعة وسبعون وجها...


بارك الله فيك، لعلك تدلنا على عشرة أوجه غير التي ذكرها الأستاذ وليد-حفظه الله-، ولا أطمع في أكثرَ من ذلك!
هذا، وقد نظمهن آخرُ، فقال:
وأوجه الرحمنِ والرحـيمِ ** تكون تسعةً لدى التقسـيمِ
جرُّهما الثابتُ في الكـتابِ ** وستةٌ تسوغُ في الإعـرابِ
أيْ جرُّ أوَّلٍ ونصبُ ما تلا ** ورفعُهُ كذا أو انصِبْ أوّلا
معْ رفعِ تالٍ ثُـمّ عكسُه أتى ** رفعُهما نصبُهما قـد ثبتا
وجـرُّ ثانٍ معَ رفـعِ أوّلِ ** أو نصبِهِ امنعنَّه فلتـدْعُ لي

----------


## محمود بن عبد اللطيف

> بارك الله فيك، لعلك تدلنا على عشرة أوجه غير التي ذكرها الأستاذ وليد-حفظه الله-، ولا أطمع في أكثرَ من ذلك!


وفيكم بارك الله.
ما ذكره الأستاذ وليد-وفقه الله-أوجه (الرحمن الرحيم), لا وجوه إعراب البسملة كلها, وهذا ما قصدته!
ففي تعلق الجار والمجرور أوجه, وفي المتعلق به, وفي الباء, وفي الرحمن, مع السبعة المذكورة.

----------


## وليد العدني

أخي محمود عبد اللطيف - حفظك الله - ، هذا العدد كبير بل كبير جدًّا ، فالباء إما أصلية فتتعلق بفعل محذوف تقديره أؤلف أو نحوه ، لو فتحنا الباب واسعًا لقولهم ( أو نحوه ) فهذا أمر آخر ، سيكون التعلق بفعل محذوف تقديره : أؤلف ، أكتب ، أقرأ ، أشرب ... .
لا شك أنك لم تقصد هذا ؛ إذن من أين يأتي هذا العدد ؟ ومن الذي قال به ؟ وفي أي كتاب ذكر هذا ؟
 لفظ الجلالة مجرور بالإضافة أو بالمضاف . هل هذان إعرابان ؟
الرحمن : مجرور لأنه نعت للفظ الجلالة ، وإن كنت ممن يعربونه بدلًا ، فهذان إعرابان .
الرحمنَ : منصوب على التعظيم ( نعت مقطوع ) .
الرحمنُ : خبر لمبتدأ محذوف ( نعت مقطوع )
حرف الجر زائد ؛ إذن ما بعده مبتدأ ، خبره محذوف ، هل خبره اسم أو فعل .
وماذا بعد ... 
أنا الآن لا أحصي أوجه الإعراب ، بل أذكر بعضها .
أوافق أبا بكر المحلي في أن ما ذكرته عدد كبير ، والأوجه الجائزة أقل من ذلك بكثير .
بارك الله فيك أخي محمود .

----------


## محمود بن عبد اللطيف

أستاذ وليد-بارك الله فيكم
راجعوا حاشية الخضري على ابن عقيل.
وفقكم الله.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

أحسنتَ، وأخطأتُ أنا، فجزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## وليد العدني

وأنا أيضًا أعترف بالخطأ وأقرّ به ، فقد وقفت على كلام الخضري في حاشيته ، وقد أوصلها إلى هذا العدد .
بارك الله فيك .
لكن ينبغي أن يكون هذا العدد سرًّا بيننا لا يقال للمتعلمين المبتدئين ، فتخيل أنك تعلم طالبًا النحوَ والإعرابَ ، فتبدأ بقولك : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، فيسألك : ما إعرابها ؟ فتقول : فيها مائتان وتسعة وسبعون وجهًا . كيف يكون حاله ؟
ثمّ إن بعض الأوجه المذكورة فيها نظر ، والمهم أن هذا العدد مذكور .
الشكر الكثير لك - محمود عبد اللطيف - لأنك نبّهت على وجود هذه الفائدة في حاشية الخضري .

----------


## وليد العدني

كنت أضفت إضافات في المشاركة السابقة ، لكن الكهرباء أبت أن أكملها ، وقررت أن ترتاح - كما هي العادة - فالكهرباء عندنا كسولة ، تعمل قليلًا وترتاح كثيرًا .
الذي أعتقده أنا الفقير إلى رب السماوات ( مقتبس من أنشودة ) أن المتكلم لحظة التكلم يقصد معنى واحدًا فقط لا يريد غيره ، وهذا مختلف عن القرآن ، لأن الكلام فيه مقصود بالأوجه الإعرابية الصحيحة كلها ( والله أعلم ) ، وهذا من أدلة إعجازه .
وبناءً على ما سبق أرى أن الناطق بالبسملة في موقف محدد ، وحالة نفسية محددة يقصد معنى واحدًا فقط ؛ لذا لا تقبل البسملة إلا إعرابًا واحدًا فقط عند النطق بها في مواقف الحياة المختلفة ، وهذا الإعراب الوحيد يدل عليه اللفظ نفسه أو السياق والقرائن ... . والله أعلم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

.......



> السلام عليكم ... 
> 
> 
> إخوتي من القائل :
> 
> لإعْرَابِ بِاسْمِ اللهِ سَبْعَةُ أوْجُهٍ   فَخُذْهَا أخِي حَقًّا بِغَيْرِ تَلَعْثـُمٍ 
> فَإنْ تَكْسِرِ الرّحْمَانَ جَازَ لِتَلْوِهِ   رَفْعٌ و نَصْبٌ ثمَّ جَرٌّ فَافْهَمِ

----------

